# Lifters Bargain Alert: £1 Protein Bars in Poundland!!34g of Whey



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

At last I am not being screwed anymore by paying £2 to £3 for a protein bar. Why has this taken so long?? :clap2: I knew these things couldn't cost this much. We are not stupid you know!!! Wrapper was hard to open on this ProteinActive bar but after that wasn't too bad at all....I was expecting space food.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure what your saying here, you bought a Protein Active bar that was hard to open.

How much was it? Where'd you get it? What did it taste like? How much protein is in it? Who makes it?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

81-Nomad said:


> Not sure what your saying here, you bought a Protein Active bar that was hard to open.
> 
> How much was it? Where'd you get it? What did it taste like? How much protein is in it? Who makes it?


£1.00 protein bar 34g in poundland, taste and brand not mentioned.


----------



## rossmcv66 (Mar 29, 2014)

New poundland protein bars are unreal! 34g of protein in one of them, for a quid! Protein Active they are called, had no problems opening I must say. Tasty aswell.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cliff, you must feel strongly about these bars. You joined and made 1 post relating to the bars all within 7 minutes then logged out.


----------



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

Get a load of this: I saw a 2.3kg Optimum Nutrition protein for sale for 93 quid in Holland and Barrett and the same thing was 43 quid in Argos!! Crazy


----------



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

Love the six pack bags Extreme. Gonna get me one of those when I get paid next week. Lol


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

And we have another


----------



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

I heard that whey used to be thrown out as a byproduct of dairy produce. Those big companies must be creaming it (no pun intended!!)


----------



## rossmcv66 (Mar 29, 2014)

Extreme,

I've been lurking a number of muscle forums for a while and never followed through to register. Whey protein bars are generally very expensive though.

P.S The 6 pack bags look great!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They are, but they're expensive too!

Glad you took the step and joined, we're not as busy as many forms but we are pretty much an idiot free zone with no wannabe guru's so not a bad place in reality.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the bars are 34g of whey which will give around 19g-20g protein. Asda have similar often on offer at £1. I opt instead to go round to the cold meats 240g economy cooked chicken breast £2 ,its dry and easy to snack on, split into two you have 2x37g protein shots roughly. Its handy if not had time to prep properly, I'm not saying its a replacement its just a bit of thinking outside the box.


----------



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

Chris sanchez said:


> I think the bars are 34g of whey which will give around 19g-20g protein. Asda have similar often on offer at £1. I opt instead to go round to the cold meats 240g economy cooked chicken breast £2 ,its dry and easy to snack on, split into two you have 2x37g protein shots roughly. Its handy if not had time to prep properly, I'm not saying its a replacement its just a bit of thinking outside the box.


looking big there Chris, tried ASDA bar on your recommendation, half the protein of the poundland offering. At least there is some value at last. I am the same in that I prefer wholefoods I cook myself (or the other half, when we aren't fighting and I know the poisoning risk is low!) and just use bars etc if I am rushing or straight after lifting.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Buster, you are right to a degree. Whey is a by product of cheese manufacture and 20 years ago was discarded, but now whey is widely used for many foods and products so no longer a by product.

Thanks to less people eating cheese there is less of it available but there is an increased demand so the price of it as a commodity has jumped a great deal to companies like us.


----------



## Btarab (Mar 22, 2014)

Extreme said:


> Buster, you are right to a degree. Whey is a by product of cheese manufacture and 20 years ago was discarded, but now whey is widely used for many foods and products so no longer a by product.
> 
> Thanks to less people eating cheese there is less of it available but there is an increased demand so the price of it as a commodity has jumped a great deal to companies like us.


Less people eating cheese? You ain't been to Dominos in my manor lol.. Interesting stuff


----------

